# 26 лет, протузия диска C5-6-7,  ни  дня без обезболивающих!



## Елена Елисеева (6 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте! Я видела Ваши активные ответы на форуме о проблемах позвоночника, столько профи может хоть кто-то откликнится и не останется равнодушным! Простите, что может отвлекаю и обращаюсь, но я уже ищу любую помощь и спрашиваю людей. У меня проблемы с шейным отделом, по снимкам МРТ обнаружена протрузия на уровне диска C5-6-7 размером 4-5 мм, компремирующие переднее подпаутинное пространство. сагиттальный размер позв.канала на уровне тела C5 14 мм. Отмечаются субхондральные дегенеративные изменения, краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков. Делала мрт в январе этого года, а предыдущее мрт делала в мае 14 года и протрузия была около 2, 5 мм. Ездила к мануальщику 2 раза, после него стало хуже, теперь их боюсь.
Лежала в  больнице, делали 2 блокады депомедрола и на ночь кетонал..больше толкового ничего, ибупрофен, фурасемид, карбамазепин. Стало чуть лучше, но! Без обезболивания мне трудно, постоянные ноющие боли в шее и очень в руке до кисти. Ночью усиливаются, утром после сна сильная скованность, нужно расходится чтобы она более менее прошла. Помогает мовалис, пью раз в 2 дня 7, 5 мг. Мне 26 лет, а жизни полноценннй нет! В РНПЦ неврологии большие очереди, запись на май... Анализы тоже плохие, СОЭ постоянно растет, 23 января было 42! С-реактивный белок 12, ревмафактор 11, 8. Записалась на прием к ревматолог, невролог из больницы предположил что подключился артрит, он и дает ноющие и постоянные боли. Прошу Вас, если имеете хоть какую возможность-помогите, советом или контактами опытного врача.


----------



## La murr (6 Фев 2015)

*Елена Елисеева*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

